# Audit Tool Instructions



## ralcanta

Can someone please explain how to use the E/M audit tool worksheets?
I never use to code the E/M visits so this is all new to me to determine which level is apporpriate using these worksheets. 

Thanks


----------



## dbarnes

*E/M Audit Tool*

Send me your email and I will forward a guide we train our physicians and residents with.
Debbie


----------



## NESmith

Please send me the guide too. nsmith@floridamedicalclinic.com. Thanks


----------



## susansc07

Hi Debbie, My I also have a copy? SCSuzziecpc@gmail.com Thanks Susan


----------



## pglazener

*E/M*

I would also appreciate a copy.  pglazener@goodhealthfinancial.com


----------



## penguins11

Debbie, I would also appreciate a copy, kkemick@tri-state-neurosurg.com.  Thank you!


----------



## grandmacora

i WOULD LIKE A COPY TOO codercora@gmail.com Thanks Cora


----------



## vramirez

*Audit Tool*

I'd like a copy too, please.

vramirez@wtmedical.com

Thanks!

Vanessa Ramirez, CPC, CHC


----------



## asasands

I would also love a copy.  Thanks

Stacey, cpc

ssands@asakc.com


----------



## Teresa Lee

*Copy*

Please send one to kastlyns@gmail.com


----------



## jewlz0879

I'm a little late but if you wouldn't mind may I also have a copy? I do code E&M but always looking for the best tools to work with. 

Thanks so much!

jewlz0879@yahoo.com


----------



## tammyld

I would love to have a copy also.  

tdavi6@lsuhsc.edu

Thanks so much


----------



## smaher82

Can I  please too get a copy??

smaher82@yahoo.com

Thank you!


----------



## Thumper72

*Copy to Please*

I would love a copy emailed to me also please. tkavanaugh@kvch.com
Thanks.


----------



## tlwhlw

*audit guide*

I would love one too, any help is most appreciated!!!  tlwhlw@gmail.com        Thank you!!!


----------



## lhubert1959

*Copy*

May I also  have a copy

lbrady@magnoliaservicegroup.com

Thank you


----------



## hwc4me4ever

*guide*

May I also get a copy of the coding guide sent to debbie.johnson-craig@hopva.org
Thank you


----------



## ladybird

*copy*

Hello,

I would also like a copy sent to me at lwilks@synergymedical.org.

Thank you


----------



## turnerdc@gmail.com

I have a lot of trouble with coding E & M.  This might help me also.  dturner@gamewood.net 
Thanks


----------



## Jackie1973

I would also like to get a copy of the guide
Thank you
roystonj@rhsctn.com


----------



## cansas

I woud like one too please.

criggenbach@mhsystem.org

Cansas Riggenbach, CPC


----------



## carolhodge

I would love to have a copy too, please.

Thanks
Carol Hodge, CPC, CCC


----------



## carolhodge

I'm sorry,  I requested a copy, but didn't add my e-mail

carol.hodge26@gmail.com


----------



## cwilson3333

*E/M Audit tool*

Can you put me on your list
cw.lmg@hotmail.com

Thanks


----------



## slaforge

*E/M Audit Tool*

I would like to get a copy of this also. Thanks!  slaforge@cableone.net


----------



## primrose1

Me too if you're still sending the tools!!  

myredheadsx2@yahoo.com


Thank you!!!


----------



## BAW0319

Could you please forward a copy to me as well?

Thanks.
barbara.williams@osifv.com


----------



## dkeown

I have used several different tools but always looking to improve!  I would appreciate a copy if you are still sending them out.

David Keown, CPC, OCS
dekeow1@email.uky.edu


----------



## mrsmith

I am always looking for a way to improve tools.  Please send me a copy as well.  Thanks.

miareddicksmith@gmail.com


----------



## lhubert1959

*audit tool*

Please send one to lbrady@magnoliaservicegroup.com.

Thanks


----------



## MMadrigal

Is it still possible to get a copy of this tool and  the instructions?  mmadrigal@hawaii.rr.com  Thank you


----------



## admiller04@gmail.com

Can you please send this to me also with a little guidance on how to use? 

Thanks!
Ashley Miller, CPC

admiller04@gmail.com


----------



## Lcgizmo

Does anyone have an inpatient audit tool you can send me? My email address is  loriecondrey@comcast.net


----------



## breid6775

Please send me a copy also thank you
blevy1908@yahoo.com


----------



## lvaughn77

*worksheet*

can you please forward the email to me also?
Lvaughn@epbfi.com


----------



## tbsmith415@yahoo.com

If you are still sending out the guide, please send on to me.

tbsmith415@yahoo.com


----------



## msboyce

*E/M Audit tool*

Can I get a copy of the audit tool you use for training???

msware@bellsouth.net






dbarnes said:


> Send me your email and I will forward a guide we train our physicians and residents with.
> Debbie


----------



## mcarrillo

Hi Debbie. Please add me to the list to send a copy to. Thanks. rialady1@yahoo.com


----------



## Andrschery

Could I also get a copy.  Thanks!!!   Andrschery@centurytel.net


----------



## MzItsy

Add me to the list as well.  I have taken the CEMC test 3 times and every time it says study E/M  I cannot figure out what I am NOT getting.  I passed my CPC test the first time.......
trudy.watson@lpnt.net


----------



## Scout4413

*Audit Tool*

Please send a copy of the E/M audit tool to
ZSC2CATS@aol.com

TSS much!


----------



## Smiling09

Hi!
Could you please send me a copy too

melissamaria09@hotmail.com

I would greatly appreciate it
Thanks


----------



## Love Coding!

*I'm curious..*

Hi Debbie,

Is this an E/M scoresheet like the Marshfield auditing tool?  Or are these written out instructions on how to use the score sheet to deterine an E/M level?

Either way, I would like a copy too if that's possible.. 

Much appreciated!


----------



## Terri L

Please send me one also
TLynch@famc.org
thanks


----------



## westpa1

*Copy*

Hello,

Can you send me a copy also please...
pjw2399@bjc.org

Thanks,

Pam


----------



## yolanda036

*Auditing Tool*

Hello Debbie,

May I also have a copy, thanks!

yolanda033@yahoo.com


----------



## BridgetG

I would also like a copy

reece04@hotmail.com


----------



## ljhaley@gmail.com

*Req for E&M audit tool*

If you can stand one more request, would you please share this link/info with me! 
Thank you!


----------



## Amzie

*e/m audit tool*

If you do not mind would you be able to send me a copy as well? I would greatly appreciate it.
garcia4angels@yahoo.com


----------



## andersont

*E/M tool*

Could I get your tool guide, also, please? tina.anderson2@hma.com

Thanks


----------



## jeanroberson

Would you please send me the audit tool and instructions please?
Thank you,
jroberson@kvch.com


----------



## emrick5

If you could please forward one more copy I would greatly appreciate it! 

emrick5@sbcglobal.net


----------



## redrose

Would you please send me a copy too?  northernredrose@gmail.com

Thank you kindly


----------



## jtb57chevy

I'd appreciate a copy as well. tlblevins57@gmail.com
Bless your heart for being so kind.


----------



## hmfarrell

I would like one as well if someone is still keeping up on this thread!
hmf1122@gmail.com

thanks!


----------



## cwilson3333

*e/m audit tool*

Can the E/M Queen send this to me, too PLEASE

cwilson3333@hotmail.com


----------



## kseeg23

*me too*

I know it's 3 years later but could I get a copy too!!

kellyjo.swspc@gmail.com


----------



## donniruth

I would also like a copy.  Thanks.

donni.whatley@utcclinics.com


----------



## SHARON M. THOMAS DOOLEY

*Copy*

I too would appreciate a copy of this if possible (sharon@briantdooley.com)


----------



## Kathryn

*E/M Audit tool*

Please provide a copy to me as well.  Thank you!

pbjklr@aol.com


----------



## mcgrawm

*e/m audit tool*

I would love a copy as well.  marsha.mcgraw@providence.org


----------



## klamond

*Copy*

Please send one to me too. I appreciate it. Thank you.
KathyS@Emog.net


----------



## donniruth

Please send a copy to me also at
donni.whatley@utcclinics.com

thanks, Donni


----------



## rdavies

[Please send a copy to me also at
Redavies64@aol.com

thanks, Rachel


----------



## codecrazy

If you are still sending them out, please send me one.  Thank you codermed@hotmail.com


----------



## ert6q34gvq23

If you are still sending them I am in despirate need!
My boss thinks that I am an auditor and I am very unsure and need guidance.
mldingwell81@gmail.com
Thank you very much!
Megan, CPC


----------



## dyoungberg

Can  you send me a copy as well please to dyoungberg@arteryandveins.com


----------



## ndanh01

*E/M Coding help please*

Can you please email me a copy also, I am okay with everything except for the way to score the MDM part of it.  ndanh01@yahoo.com.  

Thanks in advance,
Nga Danh, CPC


----------



## drhoads

Could you please send one to me also at: budr1@comcast.net. Thank you!


----------



## rdhanley1225

Can you please send me a copy as well rebecca.hanley@nghs.com


----------



## JerryzKid

*Auditing Tool Request*

If you're still accepting requests, I would like a copy as well moira_jerrygreen@yahoo.com

Thank you.


----------



## sivagurulingam

Please send one to sivagurulingam@gmail.com

Thanks in advance


----------



## KKAMMERER

Please send me one as well
kim@oaidocs.com
thanks


----------



## rdavies

*Audit worksheet*

Please send a copy to redavies64@aol.com
Thank you


----------



## rostewart

*Audit worksheet*

Can you send me a copy. rstewart@hrpregnancy.com


----------



## tossowski

*Audit Worksheet*

Debbie could I please get a copy too, I am floundering I just failed my last CEMC test and would appreciate the help.  ossowskitracey@gmail.com


----------



## Andrschery

Would love a copy of your audit tool.  minimoosetrax@gmail.com


----------



## vtsitlik

Please send a copy of your worksheet at mct21@comcast.net

Thank you,

Victoria


----------



## june1975

*E&M Audit Worksheet*

Hi Debbie,  Please send me a copy at june1975@teleguam.net. Thanks


----------



## shyde

Hi Debbie, may I please get a copy as well. Thank you. reception@urologyme.com


----------



## dreamer662

*please send me the details too*

Hi,
   Please send me a copy too....swapnamal@gmail.com

Appreciate your help

Thanks


----------



## JDV7980

Can I have one too... pls


----------



## lindalouise55

*Audit Sheet Info*

Debbie:  Can you share a copy with me?  I work with E/M all the time but am still unsure about some of the codes.  Please send to linda.myers@mgh.net.

Thanks so much!


----------



## fdmorgan

*E/M Aduit Worksheet*

Please furnish the website and/or form.   Send to Francine Dunn Morgan at francinedunnmorgan@gmail.com


Thank you,
Francine D Morgan


----------



## fami

*Em tool*



dbarnes said:


> Send me your email and I will forward a guide we train our physicians and residents with.
> Debbie



Hi,

Would you please send me an email as well. Thanks, 

fami.sharif-Pour@med.usc.edu

Thanks,

Fami


----------



## RebeccaB

*audit tool*

would very much appreciate a copy
thanks,Rebecca
rbognar@wiurology.com


----------



## KellF

*Audit tool*

I would love to have a copy, too.  Thank you so much!!  I appreciate your time.

kell@nccray.com

Kell


----------



## newpea00

*gallowayjas@hotmail.com*

Can I also get a copy of it?
Jasmin


----------



## lcohen4

me too please! 
lcohencpc@gmail.com

thank you


----------



## mburgett

Me too!

mburgett1030@gmail.com


----------



## mbartley

dbarnes said:


> Send me your email and I will forward a guide we train our physicians and residents with.
> Debbie


I would like a copy as well.  My email is bartleycoder@gmail.com


----------



## traci.susong@gmail.com

dbarnes said:


> Send me your email and I will forward a guide we train our physicians and residents with.
> Debbie




I'd like a copy also if you still have it. Traci.susong@gmail.com


----------



## pajohnson

*E/M audit tool*

Can you please send a copy to me as well...... 
pajohnson1@outlook.com  or  alicia012604@earthlink.net

Thank you !!


----------



## neic4123

*Audit tool instructions*

I would like a copy too please!!
Neic4@hotmail.com


----------



## Kcronin1122

*Audit tool*

If you are still sending them I'd like a copy too. Thanks! 
Kcronin1122@yahoo.com


----------



## cjpaddy

*Audit tool - E/M*

I hope you are still sending out  - if so, cjpaddy@gmail.com - thank you


----------

